# Where to find rough sawn lumber in So Cal



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I live in Southern California (Ventura County) and am having a hard time finding mills or other places to get rough sawn lumber. I've tried searching directories for "saw mills" and "lumber mills" but haven't been able to come up with much. Do they still exist for the public? Or are they only selling to wholesalers nowadays?

Thanks, -SW


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A lot of sawmills don't advertise locally (I don't :no, are any of these guys near you? That link is from a California sawyer buddy of mine, Ron Trout's site. I have a list of links on my site for finding a sawyer too, you might want to check it out also. How to find a sawmill near you.
Just the first link on my site came up with these guys...and there are other links to check out.

Tule Peak Timber 
Aguanga, CA 

Lumber 4U 
Altadena, CA 
91001 

Jackson Milling 
Custom Sawing Burbank, CA 
91505 

Urban Logs To Lumber 
Glendora, CA 
91741 

Connor's Mill 
Fresno, CA 
93727 

Bob's Tree & Stump 
San Leandro, CA 
94578 

Green Waste Recycle Yard 
Richmond, CA 
94801 

Soils To Grow LLC 
Hollister, CA 
95024 

Santa Cruz Wood 
Santa Cruz, CA 
95065 

Smith Timber Co. 
West Point, CA 
95255 

Ron Trout Sawmill Service 
Twain Harte, CA 
95383 

andersons alternatives 
albion, CA 
95410 

Sequoia Vista Enterprises 
Mendocino, CA 
95460 

Whit McLeod Furniture 
Arcata, CA 
95521 

Wineland Walnut 
Chico, CA 
95928 

Feather Falls Lumber 
Oroville, CA 
95966 

McClellan Builders 
McCloud, CA 
96057 

dooleyswoodworks 
chilcoot, CA 
96105 

AND the thing is if _I_ know sawyers in California (1/2 a country away) I reckon any of the guys I listed would know a heck of a lot more. Even if they are not in your area, they may "know a guy" close to you. Some of us sawyer network like that, I know MANY sawmills here in Illinois, none of us advertise locally, and we flip each other work...as well as around the country. That is how TexasTimbers here and I became friends many years ago, just sawmill business stuff, now we are buddies.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Daren,

That was immensely helpful. Thank you. Hopefully I'll be able to follow up on some of your leads and find something in the vacinity. I'm also planning on following up on the links on your site.

It's good to know that I was just looking in the wrong places. 

Thanks again! -SW


----------

